# مالفرق بين الوحدات ntu و fnu لقياس العكاره



## abdullah_6262 (15 سبتمبر 2013)

مالفرق بين الوحدتين ntuو fnu المستخدمه لقياس العكاره ومالحد المسموح به لمياه الشرب بوحدة الfnu وكيف احولها للوحده الاولى 
وشكرا


----------



## Al-Hashimi (1 أكتوبر 2013)

اخي العزيز ... يمكن حضرتك تقصد ntu و ftu وهي نفس الوحدة ولافرق بينهما اي ان
1 ntu = ftu


----------



## محمد السيد ابراهيم (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ntu هى nephlometric turbidity unit 
ftu هى farmazin turbidity unit


----------



## جمال بشر (17 فبراير 2015)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## عباس هادي (23 مارس 2015)

تقصد الفرق بين ntu و ftu وكلاهما لحساب كدرة او عكورة الماء وهما متساويان الفرق الوحيد في الجهاز المستعمل بالنسبة لل ntu فان شعاع الضوء من الاسفل اما في حالة قراءة الكدرة بدلالة ftu فان شعاع الضوء يسلط من الجانب ولكن من ناحية القيمة ntu=ftu


----------

